# Noise when using steam wand on Barista Pro



## Bezzy (Dec 28, 2019)

There's a knocking noise when I use the steam wand... is this normal or a fault?

this is a new machine.


----------



## HVL87 (Dec 17, 2019)

That seems normal as it's the thermojet heating system at work, generating steam on the fly. The Barista Express does the same thing as well as other similar machines.






Skip to the 5 min mark in the above video and turn up the volume - should put your mind to rest ?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Thump, thump, thump. Completely normal on my BE.


----------



## Bezzy (Dec 28, 2019)

Ta


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Normal sound ??


----------

